# Timeless Skies



## Nostalgair (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi All,

I've put together some aviation images from around the world that I've been fortunate to capture. They're now on YouTube.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdQlgpz5XqY_

I hope you enjoy them and I aim to put some more together.

Cheers

Owen


----------



## <simon> (Jul 13, 2008)

Fantastic Owen!!
Thanks for sharing that!

Some fantastic photos in there!
Thats going into favourites!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 13, 2008)

Indeed with Simon here!

Cheers


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2008)

Nicely done Owen!


----------



## v2 (Jul 13, 2008)

8)


----------



## Bigxiko (Jul 13, 2008)

awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nostalgair (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi All,

Thanks for the positive feedback.

I'll get to work on another in due course.

In the meantime, here's another little vid I put together.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S37ZApozmT8_

Cheers

Owen


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2008)

Nicely done, Owen.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2008)

Well done again mate!


----------



## Nostalgair (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks lads,

I'll endeavour to put another one together in the near future.

Cheers

Owen


----------

